# Starting to plan a double garage and workshop



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I have started to think about getting a block built double garage with a workshop/store on end. I found a free app that I have designed in on (great app lets you desing in 2D, can also view 3D plus a walkthrough option, I'll get name later). My plan is 40ft long and 12ft wide. I think this is wide enough, but would it be better to go 1 or 2 foot wider? For doors open and walk around. Not planning on putting foundations in until April, so plans may change.

Then get a MK1 Fiesta Supersport/XR2 to house in it!

First post of many!


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

This website is really handy, I actually got outlined permission from one of drawings!

www.garageplans.co.uk

Not sure this answers your question in any way but you might find it interesting.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks - I had seen that site before and had a quick look. Now I have had a more in depth look, I want to go bigger now. 44x14 to get 2 normal sized cars and still a 9x14 workshop. Thankfully I work for a builders merchant and can get everything a staff prices.:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If your building from scratch I would go as big as you can really, there is a minimal cost increase for a larger garage. Especially if your buying the materials or building yourself 

The door size is the only significant cost change so would ask a company what their generic sizes are and try and stick to that for the opening itself


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is my App mockup of the garage - 44x14 now. I have plenty room, but I think this should do. As I said I work for a Builders Merchant so I get get everything through work as staff prices, including hiring diggers, cement delivery, all block, electrical, drainage, trusses and garage doors. Dig out and make a start on footings/founds in April, weather dependent... Anyway here is the plan.









The house is on a 61 mtr long plot, so this is down the bottom of the garden, so well awy from other houses. I have checked twice with the loacal Planning department that I don't need permission. House had the permission to build a single garage already.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry - but just noticed..
<<------ Unwashed


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks like a bloody decent sized garage! Make sure you keep us up to date on the process.

is it going to be block and brick or just block/rendered? What about the roof, flat or pitched?


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Plan was block and render, only as it's well away from houses and not on 'show'. Maybe a small 2ft pitched roof, plans may change.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

If you have the width, I'd make it 'side-by-side' - you'll find that the car you want/need to use is always at the back. :wall:

And, bigger is never a fault. :thumb:


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Had thought about 2 wide to start with but I want my extra room on the back, plus means more drive would need to go down and less grass,(like my greenery) at least if I keep it this way its a straight run, probably end up being my daughters car in there anyway!


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Emailed Building Warrant dept , a week later I have had a reply to give them a call next week. Need to have a Building Warrant in place prior to starting. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Spoke to Building Warrants Dept. As it's over 30sqr mtr (it's 57sqr mtr) I need Architectural Drawing which Im going to see an Architect friend this week about and then pay £100 for warrant. Just want all the legalities out the way first so that I haev no worries when it comes to build.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Subscribed !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Interesting thread and one which I shall be regularly checking in on. Reason being I'm in a similar situation. I'm currently lucky to have a double garage at 20 ft x 17.5 ft, but I'm moving to Wales as soon as this house is sold so will need _at least_ a double again to house (coincidentally enough) my XR2 and the BMW, and with some sort of workshop; either inside or attached somehow.

If I find a suitable property with a double already then I'll have to make it work in the size and configuration its in, but if not and its just got land to build then we'll be in similar boats. If that's the case, then I wasn't sure whether to go for a double in tandem or a more square one like I have now either.

I've been looking at timber-frames ones as well.

If I went for a tandem (a bit like your image plans), then I'd need at least 3m wide and a 3.5m height as I really want a 2-poster ramp (even though I'd not be able to get the car up to standing underneath height, it'd have to be just at 'sitting' height, but it's stillbetter than laying on the floor lol!)


----------

